# Possible world record released



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

just got this in an email from a buddy of mine.... what a hog, thats all I have to say...

http://www.chattanoogan.com/articles/article_120615.asp


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've wondered what i'd do If I caught a monster like that, and I have to agree that the fish being relesed was the right call but I think I would need pictures from 3 or 4 camera's just to make sure...lol


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, I admire the guy for releasing the fish but I would personally need more than just a picture of the head up out of the water for myself. I think I would have drug it to shore and took a couple of shots there before releasing it. Actually I personally would have looked in to getting it weighed and certified. They could have kept it alive through the process. Regardless what an incredible fish. Too bad they didn't have anything from the couple themselves about the catch.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

What a monster...suprised it didnt eat his boat!


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

What a pig!! That is an incredible catch by anybody's standards. Congrats to him! I would have HAD to weigh that one.:B


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Its an incredible catch, thats for sure. I saw the entire story a few months ago as this has been floating around the internet world for the last 6 months or so, I ve been forwarded it in mnay forms at least a dozen times. From what I remember of the story, he was 20 miles from a ramp that he put in, caught it and called his wife with camera and scale ( but was only a 60 lb scale I think) to meet him at a bend in the road near where he caught it, it was too big to get out of the water so it was all he could do to get the photos you see. Ill toast a cold frosty one to the guy for releasing it!! That took more nuts then actually catching it... 

Salmonid
( Ill see if I can find the entire story somewhere)


----------



## chubbahead (Jan 24, 2008)

If you go to photobucket and look up radish1940, you can find his photo album with other pics. It appears he did try and weigh the fish. 


There is another pic of most of the fish that the guy removed from his photobucket album. I tryed to attach it, but I'm not sure I did it right.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

When I saw the original picture I wondered if the hook he was lifting the fish with was a scale. In this picture I can see it is a spring scale.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

What a monster!!! Id chit if I caught a Cat like that!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I WOULD OF ATE IT!





But honestly, hats off the fella. It's a shame he couldn't of gotten some better pictures of himself with it (just for personal reflection for himself and others of course) but he did the right thing given the circumstances in my opinion.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

heck of a fish, my hat is off to the guy for catching the fish but releasing it alive also, to bad he couldnt have gotten it certified though but regardless what a fish!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I just spent 40 minutes reading 18 pages of a thread that Radish started about this fish over at the BOC. He caught this on a Shakespeare Sturdy stick, using a 2 hook set up ( 10/0 and a 7/0), it was caught on the lower smaller hook and a whole Skip was the bait. 

How in the hell did I miss thing last month????? Dang, I need to pay more attention.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

that thing is a true pig, i have seen and handled some big cats and that thing outclasses any i have seen. the guy did an amazing thing releasing that fish but i dont know how he did it. i release most anything but a record? i cant see myself putting somthing that big back, atleast not without a weight. atleast we know they are out there!


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

That's one big fish.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow that is a monster! Im glad he released it thats awsome. Release more fish and there will be more like that


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I fully agree with releasing fish, but I dont believe I could have let it go without knowing anything..... but I guess fish of that size were common about 100 years ago.... there is documentation (not certified of course) of blue cats out of the mississippi that weighed well over today's average and even trophy sized fish.... how awesome would that be if our nation's fishery were to become what it used to be back then..... records in the 300-400lb range??? who knows


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

What a brute! I caught and released a 56 pound Shovel head last fourth of july on the ohio river. I should have kept it for bait .


----------



## catfishhunter06 (Apr 5, 2006)

that is a great blue. but a world record it is not. hell of a fish though.................. damn im sick of winter


----------

